# Books on Aquariums



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Would love to hear you reviews on books you may have read or are in your library, with regards to aquarium husbandry, disease and cichlids.

Although there is a plethora of information available on the internet, I just don't completely trust it because there is so much contradicting information.

Please share the names your favorite books and why. 

Tabatha


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

My favourite that i have is the "The Utlimate Aquarium"(http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51S32VXTXEL._AA240_.jpg
Alot of good pictures and a general feel of the fish, however it doesnt really say any specifics on Ph and such, but thats not overlly important( in the context that most fish are good with [email protected] and 78F). I have about 5-8 other books that i usually cross reference with/the internet when im looking for new additions.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*aquaria books*

personal favorites:

Aquarium Designs Inspired by Nature by Peter Hiscock 
- great book, deals with idaes on how to create biotope type aquaria. 
- outlines specific plant and fish species for each biotope environment.

The Natural Aquarium: How to Imitate Nature in Your Home by S. Yoshino 
- great ideas to set up theme/biotope aquaria. 
- less emphasis on substrate, but gives info on photoperiod (IIRC) and common groupings/ compatability of fish.

i'll post more, but those are the ones i can recall ATM


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

The Cichlid Aquarium - Paul Loiselle.
Malawi Cichlids in their natural habitat - Ad Konings
Cichlids and all the other fishes of Lake Malawi - Ad Konings
Cichlids and all the other fishes of Lake Tanganyika - Pierre Brichard

Baensch Atlases have some good information on a wide variety of fish and plants.

Diseases - It's hard to go wrong with anything written by Dieter Untergasser.

I have many more books in my library but these are some of my absolute favorites


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok, ok.....I'm biased because I'm a co-author.....










But we've had good reviews.........

* Review:*

"I have owned and operated an aquarium specialty store in Vancouver, B.C. for almost 30 years. When one of my customers informed me that they were participating in the writing of a book about loaches I have to admit that I felt a tiny bit proud, actually enormously proud of them. I have just finished reading the book Loaches: Natural History and Aquarium Care, and what a pleasure it was to read. No longer will I have to wonder if my supplier gave me the right information about the loaches I ordered or even if the name was correct. There is detailed information of four separate families of loaches and over 60 different species. I look forward to increasing the selection of loaches for sale in my store now that I know so much more about them.

"Did you know that clown loaches have retractable weapons hidden in pouches beneath their eyes? How cool is that! I will no longer be stumped by questions my customers ask about loaches. No, they are not all scale less and yes, they can breathe oxygen through their skin and their stomachs. This book will be a permanent fixture in the reference section of my aquarium store for my staff to access as well as for customers to purchase.

"I find it totally fascinating that this book was created by loach enthusiasts from around the world thanks to email and the Web and that the proceeds from the book are to be donated to the World Wildlife Fund's Living Mekong Initiative. It is immensely important to protect the environments of tropical fish and other living creatures from around the world and learn as much as possible about their natural environments so that if they do become extinct they can at least be bred in captivity.

"I would recommend Loaches: Natural History and Aquarium Care to anyone interested in tropical fish regardless of their experience with loaches. If they don't have loaches in their collection they surely will after reading this. The information on design, care and maintenance, stress management, quarantine and disease are pertinent to anyone who keeps any type of tropical fish. Often I read information in fish books and I have to wonder if the writer has actually ever had an aquarium. It is quite obvious that the writers of this book have looked after hundreds of aquariums. There are useful tips and suggestions that I am eager to try. This book is a must read for anyone in the retail or wholesale aquarium business."

_Jeannie Lister
Master Aquarist, Owner of Aquariums West, Vancouver_

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> Ok, ok.....I'm biased because I'm a co-author.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got to get my hands on that book Martin.

For anyone in doubt- Martin is the most knowledgeable Loach person I've ever met. Indispensible library of knowledge. Buy his book! 

My personal faves are the Baensch aquarium atlases and the Amano nature aquarium books

Further than that though- I am of the opinion that information on animals is best gleamed from the fellow hobbyist- and is ever changing- which is why I feel that books which are not updated frequently sometimes end up containing out of date information- which is why for most purposes I prefer communicating personally among a group of aquarists.

You should still by Martin's book though


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

You'd think he was on commission eh? 

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I just respect your wealth of knowledge. Even if you like to make fun of my super powerful scooter... ... ... ...

And I wouldn't *refuse* said commission... LOL

jks


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey! Look....I don't make anything out of the sale of these books so any chances of you getting commission pal are like infinitesibly minute eh?

Martin.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> Hey! Look....I don't make anything out of the sale of these books so any chances of you getting commission pal are like infinitesibly minute eh?
> 
> Martin.


Really?

You should get commission...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I want this book. Amazon.ca has two copies.... Shall I grab it, or is there a place in town that has it in stock?

W


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Menagerie has copies of Martins book on sale... think I saw 5 or so copies in the store on Saturday

As for books, there are so many out there and a perusal around will find you quite a few. I have the complete set of the Baensch Atlases (the ones that have been translated into english that is). I would also recomend looking into some of the fish magazines. I get two of them a month. Freshwater and Marine Aquarium and Tropical Fish Hobbiest. Both are always well written and good info from them almost every month


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*book*

Cool. Excuse for visiting menagerie with my kids tonight.



W


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Well I visited Menagerie last night and got a copy of the Loach book.

Also, two of my four clown loaches died. I suspect that even smaller amounts of pollutants that are not bothering my other little buddies are bothering them.

I've moved them to a different tank. Sigh.

W


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

KevD said:


> Diseases - It's hard to go wrong with anything written by Dieter Untergasser.


 I ordered this one :

Handbook of Fish Diseases by Dieter U. Is this a good one ?
Thanks. 
L


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Lili,

A very good choice, imo&e


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.bestwebbuys.com/Fancy_Goldfish-ISBN_9780834804487.html?isrc=b-search

*A must have for serious goldfish keepers/breeders*

*What I want for my birthday Aqualog All L Numbers*

http://www.ekkwill.com/aqloral2nded.html

*Aqualog All Goldfish *

http://www.ekkwill.com/allgolvar.html


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*Loach book is GREAT.*

I bought the Loachie book at Menagerie. It's a great book. Good work everyone, Martin, et al.

Warren


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Diana Walstad's book is good too!


----------

